# First Kitchen Knife WIP



## Erdbeereis (Aug 1, 2013)

Here's a pic of the kitchen knife I started.







My sander is supposed to come on Friday so I'll be able to do the grinds then. 

If anyone wants to look at the process of making my first knives then please look at this thread.

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/1090264-First-Knife-WIP-Advice-Would-Be-Greatly-Appreciated


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 1, 2013)

An unfinished kitchen knife, holiday lights, bare feet, a gnarley rubber hose and some sort of tarp/body-bag. 


Makes me feel like something bad is going to happen to me.


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 1, 2013)

I was just having flashbacks to my Sinaloa days.


----------



## Erdbeereis (Aug 1, 2013)

Haha! I hadn't thought about that! It doesn't look so weird in person, but you get a bit of everything in a small frame.  The "body-bag" is a furniture cover BTW.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 1, 2013)

Erd, Is that what they call it these days? LOL


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 1, 2013)

i see an extension cord and what looks like the plug to a power tool. reciprocating saw maybe? lol


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 1, 2013)

Son, I don't see much blood on that chopping block. he must use one side only. Very clever


----------



## Brad Gibson (Aug 1, 2013)

Lol!


----------



## Erdbeereis (Aug 1, 2013)

Haha! I didn't expect these types of replies. 

What do you guys think of the shape?

The specs are:

1/8" 1084
9" blade
4.75" handle


----------



## Don Nguyen (Aug 1, 2013)

You guys 

Erdbeereis, I think the profile is good, but I'd change the angle of the heel and raise the tip just a little bit. Something like this:


----------



## Erdbeereis (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks Don!

I think I'll leave this one as it is for now as it would be to much work to file all of the steel off. I will, however, consider your advice for my next one.


----------



## Erdbeereis (Aug 7, 2013)

Here's a rather large update...

I did the grind on the knife now. It's definitely getting easier the more times I do it.











Tip geometry.






Edge thickness.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 9, 2013)

Now thats starting to look like something ERB. thanks for the shots


----------

